# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Es  el methomyl   sistemico??

## eduardo112

Siempre veo en las etiquetas qu es  sitemico ..es  cierto      /Gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, sí es sistemico, tambien actúa por contacto y estomacal; se degrada en 3 a 5 días. En los insectos actúa interfiriendo la sinapsis nerviosa, el insecto pierde cordinación y muere. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## eduardo112

Pero    porque no esta recomendado para  minador , pegadores o  ellamospalpus o barrenadores .  Por  sus  solubilidad  indicaria  que  si lo es . pero no es  translocable por las raices  y todos  los  sistemicos  tienen esa caracteristicas.

----------


## cortez35

buenas carlos y este producto para que tipo de plagas es buenos gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Para moscas minadoras hay otros ingredientes activos que son más efectivos como la ciromazina por ejemplo; los importadores de plaguicidas tienen que registrar, para cada plaga hacen una demostración de efectividad con el SENASA y registran y ello les demanda inversión y tiempo por cada registro de plaga; por ello en las etiquetas vas a encontrar diferentes recomendaciones de uso. 
Por ejemplo : en este link :  http://www.neoagrum.com/pdf/ficha/FT_METIOCARB-90.pdf 
Se recomienda usar para barrenadores. 
Saludos,   

> Pero    porque no esta recomendado para  minador , pegadores o  ellamospalpus o barrenadores .  Por  sus  solubilidad  indicaria  que  si lo es . pero no es  translocable por las raices  y todos  los  sistemicos  tienen esa caracteristicas.

----------


## kscastaneda

Que tal Cortez, este ingrediente activo controla mayormente todo tipo de lepidopteros por ejemplo para tu cultivo te puede servir cuando tengas ataque del gusano negro del maracuya (Dione juno).    

> buenas carlos y este producto para que tipo de plagas es buenos gracias

----------


## eduardo112

Osea  el  supermill  es  un sistemico de mantequilla  
methomyl  tiene  una  solubilidad  de  55 000   y  methiocarb  de  27 gr/l  
En  cruciferas  , todo  funciona .

----------


## kscastaneda

En promedio los methomyl en general tienen una solubilidad de 58g/l en agua que es equivalente a 5800 mg/l ó ppm.
Su mejor efecto de control es por contacto e ingestión; puesto que se degrada muy rápidamente. 
Actúa muy bien en insectos que tienen resistencia a organofosforados. 
Si deseas aprender más sobre las propiedades de los insecticidas te sugiero este link :  http://www2.ine.gob.mx/sistemas/plag...laguicidas.pdf  
Saludos, 
__________________________________________________  _______________________________________________    

> Osea  el  supermill  es  un sistemico de mantequilla  
> methomyl  tiene  una  solubilidad  de  55 000   y  methiocarb  de  27 gr/l  
> En  cruciferas  , todo  funciona .

----------

